# best cam



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

what is the best cam for the ls2 gto i wanna go all out top of the line and how much is the install thanks


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

There is no best cam, its what you want out of it.(research)
parts, labor, tune= around 2000.00


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

LILGTO said:


> There is no best cam, its what you want out of it.(research)
> parts, labor, tune= around 2000.00


i am with him if you are looking for all new parts and have someone else put it in for you you would be anywere from 1500-2000 for cam and valvetrain upgrades installed. if you look around for used part you might be able to save a few hundred


----------



## bodykits (May 3, 2009)

very well said.. you need to cash out something out of what you desired...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Talk to someone that knows about cams like a tuner or a speed shop. They can pick your brain and ask you what you want out of your car and choose a set up thats right for you. You don't want something that "sounds good" because it might not be for you.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Talk to someone that knows about cams like a tuner or a speed shop. They can pick your brain and ask you what you want out of your car and choose a set up thats right for you. You don't want something that "sounds good" because it might not be for you.


:agree


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

these LS2s seem to fall off a cliff anything larger than 232. no disappointments with the Streetsweeper HT.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you don't already have long tubes, don't bother with a cam.


----------

